# Hệ thống Điện > Board điều khiển khác >  xin hỏi các bác BOB cho chạy jog nhiều trục

## h-d

Các bác cho em hỏi những BOB nào có thể cho chạy jog cùng lúc nhiều trục 1 lúc khi bấm phím như BOB LPT.

hiện nay em chỉ biết e-cut là chạy được jog giả lập như LPT không delay, còn 1 số BOB khác em có dùng qua, khi jog được 1 trục một. cảm ơn các bác

----------


## biết tuốt

em dùng bàn phím vẫn jog được 3 trục cùng lúc mà

----------


## h-d

> em dùng bàn phím vẫn jog được 3 trục cùng lúc mà


BOB nào vậy cụ ơi

----------


## biết tuốt

Bob nào cũng vậy thôi mà , em jog bằng bàn phím thì liên quan gì bob đâu

----------


## Ga con

Thế cụ hơi nhầm chút, e dùng cái akz thấy nó cũng jog được mỗi 1 trục thôi, không chạy đồng thời.

Cũng không đến nỗi mà cụ.

Thanks.

----------

h-d

----------


## h-d

> Thế cụ hơi nhầm chút, e dùng cái akz thấy nó cũng jog được mỗi 1 trục thôi, không chạy đồng thời.
> 
> Cũng không đến nỗi mà cụ.
> 
> Thanks.


Cũng do thói quen dùng cụ ạ, em quen bấn jog nhiều trục, mà cái BOB usb nó jog hay delay nhiều khi rất khó chịu, Muốn tham khảo các anh em đã dùng qua để lựa chọn cho hợp lý. Hiện tại em thấy E-Cut rất hoàn hảo, nhưng giá thành lại cao.

----------


## biết tuốt

À em k đọc kỹ usb là tín hiệu nối tiếp thi đương nhiên phải xếp hàng rồ1. :Embarrassment:  lpt tín hiệu song song thì dàn hàng ngang chạy thôi

----------


## solero

> À em k đọc kỹ usb là tín hiệu nối tiếp thi đương nhiên phải xếp hàng rồ1. lpt tín hiệu song song thì dàn hàng ngang chạy thôi


Cụ chả hiểu rồi. Nó đẩy tín hiệu theo kiểu đó thì nó chả thọ đến bây giờ. E-Cut dùng USB vẫn Jog 3 trục phà phà đấy thôi.

Cụ H-D xem lại bàn phím máy tính nhé. Có bàn phím hỗ trợ 3 phím đồng thời nhưng cũng có bàn không hỗ trợ thì phải.

----------

biết tuốt, emptyhb, h-d

----------


## h-d

Vụ bàn phím là ok loại trừ cụ kem à

----------


## biết tuốt

> Cụ chả hiểu rồi. Nó đẩy tín hiệu theo kiểu đó thì nó chả thọ đến bây giờ. E-Cut dùng USB vẫn Jog 3 trục phà phà đấy thôi.
> 
> Cụ H-D xem lại bàn phím máy tính nhé. Có bàn phím hỗ trợ 3 phím đồng thời nhưng cũng có bàn không hỗ trợ thì phải.


ý em là  nó xếp hàng 1 , xyz , đầu tiên nó đẩy thằng x , sau đó ngắt đẩy thằng y ngắt tiếp đẩy thằng z, nhưng nếu bob usb không hỗ trợ kiểu đó thì nó chỉ cho 1 thằng chạy thôi khi nào buông tay mới đến thằng tiếp theo
em dùng bàn phím usb đây ấn 3 phím đồng thời đều được, em nghĩ bàn phím usb mà không hỗ trợ ấn nhiều phím đồng thời thì làm sao sử dụng được tổ hợp phím  crtl+ alt+del ?
không biết bác h-d dùng loại nào

----------


## Ga con

Thế á. Em cũng chả hiểu sao cũng máy đó xài lpt thì jog bình thường còn gắn akz250 thì không. Nghe cụ Luyến bảo ecut còn ngon hơn mà chưa xài. Chờ cái cosole controller mà hoài chưa thấy về.

Thanks.

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình xài Planet USB jog đồng thời chỉ 2 trục XY

----------


## h-d

bác thuhanoi có thể cho biết là model gì không ạ?

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi, quên nói rõ bob planet của mình là bo diy tự chế đó mà, còn phần mềm thì của planetcnc

----------

h-d

----------

